# What's your favourite alcoholic drink?



## Furryanimal (Nov 16, 2016)

anything.


----------



## Wilberforce (Nov 16, 2016)

Parfait Amour


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 16, 2016)

Probably a cold beer on a hot day or with a nice barbequed rib-eye steak.  Can't remember the last time I had hard liquor, and rarely drink wine.


----------



## Buckeye (Nov 16, 2016)

A glass (or 3) of a good Merlot works for me.


----------



## Laurie (Nov 17, 2016)

On the House!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 17, 2016)

A nice big Manhattan!!!

These days I only have one or two a year, too many medications.


----------



## IKE (Nov 17, 2016)

Absolute favorite ?.........Scotch.


----------



## Furryanimal (Nov 17, 2016)

Laurie-On the house is always best.....


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 17, 2016)

IKE said:


> Absolute favorite ?.........Scotch.


Yes! Laphroaig, or Glenfiddich please....


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 17, 2016)

Laurie said:


> On the House!


HaHaHaHaHaHa.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 17, 2016)

Jeannine said:


> Parfait Amour


I have never heard of this??


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 17, 2016)

A double martini, of course.  Is there any other way to fly?


----------



## Wilberforce (Nov 17, 2016)

Parfait Amour is a Dutch  violet coloured sweet  liqueur made by Bols. Translated it means Perfect Love. I also like e Bessen Geneva which also by coincidence is also  Dutch and is a blackcurrat flaoured gin

My fave wine is a Germ0n one called Piesoorter Gold Trepchen but is hard to find now sadlly,,and I lke Canadian ice wine and French Sauterrne as you can see all sweet..although I do like a Bucks Fizz now and again, truth be told I drink about 6 drinks a year I plan on changing anyday soon LOL


----------



## bluebreezes (Nov 17, 2016)

Absolut Citron (or Raspberry) with a splash of Newman's Orange Mango Tango on ice.


----------



## NancyNGA (Nov 17, 2016)

Vodka and grapefruit juice.  Does that have a fancy name?   Second choice, gin and tonic.


----------



## Robusta (Nov 17, 2016)

Old Grandad Bourbon. Labatts Blue on a hot summers day. Like a good clean Lager, not at all crazy about "craft beer"


----------



## jujube (Nov 17, 2016)

I try to take life with a grain of salt.  And if that salt can be attached to a top-shelf margarita on the rocks, then life is good indeed.


----------



## Carla (Nov 17, 2016)

We have several local wineries that really make some excellent wines, at least IMO. I used to enjoy a glass of wine but now it's more like a couple times of year.


----------



## Jackie22 (Nov 17, 2016)

jujube said:


> I try to take life with a grain of salt.  And if that salt can be attached to a top-shelf margarita on the rocks, then life is good indeed.



Yes, my favorite too.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Nov 17, 2016)

A good English 'real ale' (though there is an increasing number of good Scottish ones)
Scotch - 'The Glenlivit' 18yo,  Glenfarclas 105  or Lagavuilin 16 yo. or all 3.
Most wine.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Nov 17, 2016)

My favorite drink is a pina colada. You don't get it by throwing stuff in a glass. You have to be on a Caribbean Island. There is something so magical about the drink and the place. You enjoy the warmth of friends, so much  more.


----------



## The Rodent (Nov 17, 2016)

Whistlepig, bourbon or rye whiskey with one one small cube


----------



## Falcon (Nov 17, 2016)

Vodka and a splash of club soda over ice.


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 17, 2016)

Poured straight into a glass that came out of the freezer. No need for any mixers.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Nov 17, 2016)

NancyNGA said:


> Vodka and grapefruit juice.  Does that have a fancy name?   Second choice, gin and tonic.



The fancy name for that is a Greyhound! That`s what hubby usually orders if he`s out. At home he drinks Raspberry Vodka with Ruby Lite grapefruit juice. Only a couple a week nowadays-he wants to lose a few pounds and decided the alcohol was the easiest thing for him to do without...


----------



## Lon (Nov 17, 2016)

Wine


----------



## Wren (Nov 17, 2016)

Vodka and tonic with ice and a slice of lemon, and cherry Brandy at Christmastime


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## Buckeye (Nov 17, 2016)

fuzzybuddy said:


> My favorite drink is a pina colada. You don't get it by throwing stuff in a glass. You have to be on a Caribbean Island. There is something so magical about the drink and the place. You enjoy the warmth of friends, so much  more.



Or come on over to the Islands and join me in a Bikini Blonde lager by Maui Brewing.


----------



## HazyDavey (Nov 17, 2016)

My favorite alcoholic drink is whatever is in front of me..

Beer & shot of whiskey.


----------



## WheatenLover (Nov 17, 2016)

Jameson Irish Whiskey or Piesporter wine.


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 17, 2016)

You know I saw a recent picture of George Thorogood...except for being gray he hasn't changed a whole lot. Maybe there's something to be said about that bourbon, scotch, and beer


----------



## MarkinPhx (Nov 17, 2016)

When the weather is cool like this time of year my favorite is a White Russian. When things warm up it's margarita time !


----------



## Furryanimal (Nov 17, 2016)

Hazy Davey said:


> My favorite alcoholic drink is whatever is in front of me..
> 
> Beer & shot of whiskey.


Lovely!


----------



## Manatee (Nov 17, 2016)

Pina Colada


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 17, 2016)

Cabernet Sauvenoit!!!  I've had almost a bottle tonight and am feeling pretty damn good!!


----------



## Cookie (Nov 17, 2016)

MarkinPhx said:


> When the weather is cool like this time of year my favorite is a White Russian. When things warm up it's margarita time !



I like white russian too and black russians.  Nothing like vodka and kalua with a splash of cream and lots of ice.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 18, 2016)

Cookie said:


> I like white russian too and black russians.  Nothing like vodka and kalua with a splash of cream and lots of ice.


Haven't had that in a long time!


----------



## MarkinPhx (Nov 18, 2016)

Cookie said:


> I like white russian too and black russians.  Nothing like vodka and kalua with a splash of cream and lots of ice.



I've always thought of it as chocolate milk for adults !


----------



## horseless carriage (Mar 25, 2021)

When I searched for favourite tipple this old thread popped up. So rather than start a new one I've dusted the cobwebs off the one we already have.

We are currently in Lent, every year my wife and I abstain from alcohol, meat and all things sweet, except fresh fruit. Today is my God daughter's birthday, she sent me a text to thank us for remembering her and the for the card we sent. She also asked how was our Lenten abstinence going, then just to tease, she asked if I was relishing the bottle of Taittinger. It's the magnificent bubbly that was served at her wedding. Included in her message was a photo, taken at her wedding, underneath it read, "Just over a week to go." It's going to be a long week.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 25, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> When I searched for favourite tipple this old thread popped up. So rather than start a new one I've dusted the cobwebs off the one we already have.
> 
> We are currently in Lent, every year my wife and I abstain from alcohol, meat and all things sweet, except fresh fruit. Today is my God daughter's birthday, she sent me a text to thank us for remembering her and the for the card we sent. She also asked how was our Lenten abstinence going, then just to tease, she asked if I was relishing the bottle of Taittinger. It's the magnificent bubbly that was served at her wedding. Included in her message was a photo, taken at her wedding, underneath it read, "Just over a week to go." It's going to be a long week.
> 
> View attachment 156666


Cheers to you and your wife, Horseless!


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 25, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> When I searched for favourite tipple this old thread popped up. So rather than start a new one I've dusted the cobwebs off the one we already have.
> 
> We are currently in Lent, every year my wife and I abstain from alcohol, meat and all things sweet, except fresh fruit. Today is my God daughter's birthday, she sent me a text to thank us for remembering her and the for the card we sent. She also asked how was our Lenten abstinence going, then just to tease, she asked if I was relishing the bottle of Taittinger. It's the magnificent bubbly that was served at her wedding. Included in her message was a photo, taken at her wedding, underneath it read, "Just over a week to go." It's going to be a long week.
> 
> View attachment 156666


I've been abstaining, too, and I'll say it's for Lent.


----------



## Feelslikefar (Mar 25, 2021)

I am partial to most of the beer I brew, some more than others, some not so good.  When I do store bought, it's usually a British Ale
such as Newcastle Brown, Fuller ESB, etc.  During the summer months I'll grab a Stella lager which is light and a great
after taste. As for the hard stuff, a nice single malt Scotch will do.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 25, 2021)

A glass of red wine or G&T.

At least once every summer I'll half a beer up with hubby and drink mine with tomato juice.

So refreshing and quenching on a hot day.


----------



## bowmore (Mar 25, 2021)

Look at my avatar


----------



## SetWave (Mar 25, 2021)

Never much cared for alcohol.
I'll settle for a glass of a good pinot noir or zinfandel.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 25, 2021)

SetWave said:


> Never much cared for alcohol.
> I'll settle for a glass of a good pinot noir or zinfandel.


That's me, too, SeaWave.

I can count on one hand how many drinks I have in a year.


----------



## Nathan (Mar 25, 2021)

...just vodka+club soda+lime for me.    On ice.


----------



## J.B Books (Mar 25, 2021)

Bourbon.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 25, 2021)

I've lost my taste for wine and never did have a Favorite liquor. I don't like bourbon or anything that tastes like licorice.

When young we'd go out to the neighborhood places and I would have phases... the Southern Comfort Old Fashioned phase, the Scotch and soda phase, the Vodka tonic phase.....


----------



## Keesha (Mar 25, 2021)

Non drinker here. When I did drink I liked Amaretto Sours which are made with Amaretto, Tripe Sec, pure lime juice and ice garnished with lime ( not orange )


----------



## win231 (Mar 25, 2021)

OR


----------



## digifoss (Mar 25, 2021)

I don't always drink alcoholic beverages but when I do....   
I like a shot or two of Makers Mark.


----------



## Jeweltea (Mar 25, 2021)

I don't drink hard liquor but I do like Sangria in the summer.


----------



## Dana (Mar 25, 2021)

I like a cool glass of white wine, love Baileys, sometimes a drop of Remy Martin. Like Jeweltea, I love Sangria and make my own  ...then with the left over, wine soaked fruit, I add fresh cream for a fruit salad, yum!


----------



## Jules (Mar 25, 2021)

@Keesha. That sounds delicious and looked pretty.  I can never think of anything to order in a restaurant, so I’ll have to try that.  

Generally I’ll have a Pale Ale or dry white wine.


----------



## terry123 (Mar 26, 2021)

Used to have a little vanilla Crown and coke.  Now I will have a little White Russian, Mudslide or Baileys.


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 26, 2021)

How long can you make the list? If I had to choose then it would be a Mojito


----------



## Furryanimal (Mar 26, 2021)

Nice to have an old thread revived..feel free to search out other old ones folks.
my tipple is Apple Cider btw,


----------



## horseless carriage (Mar 26, 2021)

SetWave said:


> I'll settle for a glass of a good pinot noir.


Whenever there's a chance of a good tease you can be sure that I can't resist. A couple of years ago my wife and I were at an old time cabaret show and very good it was too. Part way through the last act of the first half, I went to the bar to order drinks, knowing that in a few minutes time, the currently deserted bar will be packed during the intermission.

My wife's order, a glass of Pinot Grigio, looked decidedly more inviting than my soft drink, such is life when you're the chauffeur home. The young lady behind the bar seemed to connect with my admiration of my wife's wine. "You like Pinot wines?" She asked, "indeed I do, but of all the wines from the pinot grape the one that I like is rarely sold retail." She looked at me quizzically. "We have, as well as Grigio, Noir, Blanc, & Meunier." "I'm sure that you do," I replied. "The one that you don't have is the one that was especially formulated for the elderly." "Seriously?" She asked, "of course," I told her, then went on, "wine, like all alcohol, is diuretic, and as you get older trips to the bathroom become more frequent, so the makers of the Pinot grape came up with a novel answer, same taste, less alcohol." "Really," she replied, "I've never heard of it, what's it called?" "Pinot More," I said. "You silly so & so," she laughed, "I believed every single word." I left her at the bar, still chuckling.


----------



## Lewkat (Mar 26, 2021)

Cape Codder and Nutty Irishman.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 26, 2021)

No alcohol for me thanks.. never liked the taste.... I'll be the designated driver..


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 26, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> No alcohol for me thanks.. never liked the taste.... I'll be the designated driver..


Good, need a driver. Can you come over this evening please?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 26, 2021)

Glowworm said:


> Good, need a driver. Can you come over this evening please?


Shoor thing... be there shortly....


----------



## ohioboy (Mar 26, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> No alcohol for me thanks.. never liked the taste.... I'll be the designated driver..



"I taste a liquor never brewed".

Emily Dickinson


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 26, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> "I taste a liquor never brewed".
> 
> Emily Dickinson


That's me for sure...


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 26, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Shoor thing... be there shortly....


Good, you OK driving a car with just hand controls?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 26, 2021)

Glowworm said:


> Good, you OK driving a car with just hand controls?


sure... I'm an excellent driver...


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Mar 26, 2021)

Brandy Old Fashion Sweet......but only in the state of Wisconsin.  No other state knows how to make it


----------



## Pappy (Mar 26, 2021)

Can’t do the alcohol thing anymore. Too many medications. I would end up looking like this:


----------



## Lara (Mar 26, 2021)

My son-in-law made me a Vanilla Crown (Canadian whiskey) with Irish Cream on ice during Christmas. It was like a dessert. So good. I have to admit...only one and I thought everything was funny...we all did 

Summertime they change it up to Margaritas. But when I'm not partying with them sometimes I'll have a 1/4 glass of Cabernet with Italian food. It seems to balance out all the flavors.


----------



## JonDouglas (Mar 26, 2021)

A very cold bottle of beer, maybe once a week or so, is the extent of my tippling.  Don't like and don't do wine, hard liquor or aperitifs.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 26, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> A very cold bottle of beer, maybe once a week or so, is the extent of my tippling.  Don't like and don't do wine, hard liquor or aperitifs.


I agree with you Jon. Always drank Miller’s beer in the glass bottle. Love beer and maybe one would hurt. I’m tempted to try..


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 26, 2021)

Pappy said:


> I agree with you Jon. Always drank Miller’s beer in the glass bottle. Love beer and maybe one would hurt. I’m tempted to try..


Pappy, 

Start off with one of these and work your way up.






https://www.walmart.com/ip/Miller-H...Beer-6-Pack-7-FL-OZ-Bottles-4-6-ABV/167929901


----------



## Pinky (Mar 26, 2021)

Twice a year, birthday and Christmas, I'll have either Dubonnet red on the rocks, or half a glass of whatever wine is being served.

I take medications every day, so ...


----------



## JonDouglas (Mar 26, 2021)

Pappy said:


> I agree with you Jon. Always drank Miller’s beer in the glass bottle. Love beer and maybe one would hurt. I’m tempted to try..


I've always thought that, unless one has a tendency towards alcoholism, a little beer was good for  you.  You probably know the "it's liquid bread" thing.  In that spirit, i remembered this bit of beer snobbery.






Personally, I don't do more than one beer, which is quite filling, and am not into darker, heavier beers.  Light refreshment it is.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Mar 26, 2021)

Pappy said:


> Can’t do the alcohol thing anymore. Too many medications. I would end up looking like this:
> 
> View attachment 156733


Can't have my margaritas or White Russians anymore or I'll end up looking like Homer there but I do miss them at times. Not the effects but the taste


----------



## Lewkat (Mar 26, 2021)

My father claimed there was a steak in every bottle of beer.  My mother said it was a loaf of bread.  An occasional beer on a hot summer's day is refreshing.


----------



## needshave (Mar 26, 2021)

Woodford Reserve, Straight, no ice, nothing else other than chilled glass.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 26, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> Pappy,
> 
> Start off with one of these and work your way up.
> 
> ...


The pony bottle. Loved them and drank them all the time. Use to sneak one on my lunch hour.


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 26, 2021)

The hard stuff....... a high end single malt
Just the one shot....feels sooooo good goin' down
or
just sip one at a social gathering

Now beer......its jus' plain good
Any more, its just one or maybe two on a hot summer day, after toiling a bit

Used to be a good IPA a couple decades ago, but Michelob came out with a wonderful brew they dubbed *AmberBock*



Heh, I posted some thoughts on types of beer on a thread of mine
Then, again whenever this subject comes to the fore
(I seem to be repeating myself.....repeating myself.....repeating myself )

Here's my bit on IPA (again);


*BEER

With fruit*

Up until a couple decades ago I never really cared what kinda beer.
Cold beer was....better.

But one time, while team driving with a happening dude, we stopped for the night.

Found a bar.

Shot the breeze about the usual; politics, sports, economics, sports, ingrown toenails, sports, carburation vs fuel injection, sports, and....beer.

He seemed to know his way around several types and flavors; pilsners, stouts, lagers, ales, porters and on and on.
My main selection was 'wet'.

I noticed he had a piece of fruit in his beer.

'Corona with lime, good beer.'

I try one.
Actually, it was rather refreshing.

But just that one time.


*Dark beer*

While golfing, my club wielding hippy buddy offered one of his porters.
*Black Butte porter*
Man, that was gooooood beer.
Was
For awhile it became my beer of choice.

Then, like an old girlfriend...a flame that went out as fast as it flared up, my taste for it just disappeared.


*IPA*

After months of just getting whatever was on sale, my lady and I dropped by* the Edgefield poor farm*, one of *McMenamins* beer gardens just outta *Portland OR*.
Cool place.
One of our sometimes favorite haunts.
A quaint place on the grounds is called the *'little red shed*'.
Cozy
Stone fireplace
Bowls of peanuts, of which you were encouraged to toss the shells on the dirt floor.








Short bar, rather up close and personal.








I asked the barkeep what his favorite beer was.

'IPA'

'I Pee what?'

'India pale ale'

He then went on with the IPA story about the Brits needing beer in India.

He drew one for me.

Not a lager

Not a pilsner

Definitely not a dark beer

Not any ale I'd ever had.

It was very good.

Distinctly good.

It became the beginning of a fascinating quest for me to find the best one. The best of the best in my opinion.

Up until last night, I'd actually hoped I'd never find it....traveling around, tasting, sampling.

But,

the hunt is over.

This beer, this medium dark beer....not dark, not amber, but a rich bodied color of....maybe mahogany, was capped with a glorious head.
A head that was not scraped off, but about two inches higher than the brim.
A head of tight little bubbles, bubbles so small they didn't really look like bubbles at all, but more like combed fleece.

This beer, this beer looked the epitome of the word 'quench'.

I knew I'd found it.
I hoped I'd found it.
I hoped it tasted half as good as it looked.

It tasted....better.

There is none other for me.

I cannot go back.

I refuse to go forward.

Why would I?

I have arrived at my destination.










cheers


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Mar 26, 2021)

When  I was stationed in GTMO, Cuba, I fell in love with pinna coladas. And I did like a bit of Drambuie . I have to admit I'm a cheap drunk- a couple of beers does it. I'm not sure if it's my medication,  or what but I can't stand the taste of alcohol, . To me, it tastes like bad gasoline. Plus, I more or less gave up alcohol after one last time at the percaline throne, swearing "I'll never drink, again."


----------



## horseless carriage (Mar 26, 2021)

Lara said:


> When I'm not partying with them sometimes I'll have a 1/4 glass of Cabernet with Italian food. It seems to balance out all the flavors.


----------



## J.B Books (Mar 26, 2021)

Kathleen’s Place said:


> Brandy Old Fashion Sweet......but only in the state of Wisconsin.  No other state knows how to make it


With a side of cheese curds!


----------



## Irwin (Mar 26, 2021)

I like margaritas. It's a good high and doesn't give me a hangover the next day, although it has caused me to post things in forums that I wouldn't ordinarily post. I had to issue a public apology in another forum because of something I wrote about another member. Not that I didn't mean what I posted or that it wasn't true, but I shouldn't have posted it.


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 26, 2021)

Deleted


----------



## charry (Mar 26, 2021)

Tea total now, 
But I liked A few glasses of Rioja...or Mateus rose....


----------



## Capt Lightning (Mar 26, 2021)

Tea Total?  ...  I totally avoid tea although Mrs.L likes flavoured 'teas'  especially ones by 'Pukka'.
Mateus Rose - now there's a blast from the past, but is still available.   I haven't tried it in very many years, but I have recently acquired a taste for Portuguese red wines and keep a good store of them in my wine cellar (ie. the cupboard under the stairs.)


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 26, 2021)

I had my first drink when I was only 12 and my dad mixed me and my older brother a whiskey and coke...because he was reckless. But I didn't like it. And I didn't get it; why would you ruin a perfectly good coke? Years later I was at a club and someone ordered me a rum and coke. _Now_ we were talkin'! 

Some time later I was introduced to a shot of oak barrel single malt whiskey, and wondered how anyone could ruin a perfectly good whiskey with the likes of coca-cola.


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 26, 2021)

fuzzybuddy said:


> When  I was stationed in GTMO, Cuba, I fell in love with pinna coladas. And I did like a bit of Drambuie . I have to admit I'm a cheap drunk- a couple of beers does it. I'm not sure if it's my medication,  or what but I can't stand the taste of alcohol, . To me, it tastes like bad gasoline. Plus, I more or less gave up alcohol after one last time at the percaline throne, swearing "I'll never drink, again."


Drambuie is delightful stuff.


----------



## Jeweltea (Mar 26, 2021)

J.B Books said:


> With a side of cheese curds!


Love cheese curds!


----------



## SetWave (Mar 26, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> I had my first drink when I was only 12 and my dad mixed me and my older brother a whiskey and coke...


In the early 50s when I was just a little guy my folks were into martinis in the evening. They would always offer me a sip and laugh hysterically as I ran from the living room revolted by the taste. For some reason I always came back for more.


----------



## timoc (Mar 26, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> The hard stuff....... a high end single malt
> Just the one shot....feels sooooo good goin' down
> or
> just sip one at a social gathering
> ...


I've got one hell of a thirst reading your post Gary, cheers.


----------



## J.B Books (Mar 26, 2021)

Irwin said:


> I like margaritas. It's a good high and doesn't give me a hangover the next day, although it has caused me to post things in forums that I wouldn't ordinarily post. I had to issue a public apology in another forum because of something I wrote about another member. Not that I didn't mean what I posted or that it wasn't true, but I shouldn't have posted it.


PWI

Posting While Intoxicated


----------



## asp3 (Mar 26, 2021)

Wine overall, but there are so many varietals and then so many different vintages, regions and producers for each varietal so "wine" covers a multitude of sins.

My favorite varietal overall is Zinfandel.  The producer who makes my favorites consistently is Mazzocco Winery out of Dry Creek Valley, Sonoma County.  I haven't tried their Zins in years because we stopped going to ZAP (Zinfandel Advocates and Producers) events where I used to be able to taste them.  The ones I liked were the special reserves that were only available to wine club members, but they served them for tasting during the press and trade portion of the event that I was able to get access to.

Besides that I love many different types of wine.  I generally prefer reds but enjoy whites and roses as well.  I have wonderful memories of many specific varietals and vintages.

I love wine.


----------



## horseless carriage (Mar 26, 2021)

asp3 said:


> I love wine.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 26, 2021)

Jules said:


> @Keesha. That sounds delicious and looked pretty.  I can never think of anything to order in a restaurant, so I’ll have to try that.
> 
> Generally I’ll have a Pale Ale or dry white wine.


It’s super tasty and a real clean drink, if that makes sense. It’s been a long time since I had one. It’s a really nice combination that I think you’d like as long as it’s made this way. Some bars might use a mix which isn’t quite the same.
I especially love when they rim the glass with lime juice and sugar. It gives a bit of sweetness to the sour.


----------



## dobielvr (Mar 26, 2021)

Haven't been drinking too much lately.  My family used to own bars in town, so I visited them frequently when I was younger.

Got in to the moscow mule craze a few yrs ago.  I sometimes want a glass of red wine, but the bottle just gets wasted
cause I never finish it.
So, I now just drink a nice cold Pabst beer w/my 91 yr old guy I cook for.  I'll stay after I deliver the food to chat and have a beer w/him.

He has such interesting stories...


----------



## horseless carriage (Mar 27, 2021)

J.B Books said:


> PWI
> 
> Posting While Intoxicated


The internet is full of that. It's particularly amusing to come across a spat where one, or both, combatants are full of Dutch courage.


----------



## asp3 (Mar 27, 2021)

dobielvr said:


> I sometimes want a glass of red wine, but the bottle just gets wasted
> cause I never finish it.



If you want to drink red wine but don't want to waste a bottle I highly recommend Private Preserve.  It's an inert gas that replaces the oxygen in the wine bottle and prevents the rest of the bottle from going bad.  I've been using it for years.

There was one time a winemaker gave me the dozen remaining bottles of wine he had been pouring at a tasting because he didn't want to cork them up and take them home.  I corked them and then got home about 2 or 3 hours later, used the Private Preserve on them and put them in the fridge.  All of the wines remained very good until I finished them.  I simply recorked and private preserved them after pouring myself a glass.  I was still drinking one of the bottles three months later and it still tasted wonderful.


----------



## charry (Mar 27, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> The internet is full of that. It's particularly amusing to come across a spat where one, or both, combatants are full of Dutch courage.


 Oh yes ,  very brave , behind their computer screen !!


----------



## Marie5656 (Mar 27, 2021)

*Vodka, I guess. Do not drink often, but keep a bottle on hand. Mix with lemonade or the Simply Watermelon drink.*


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 27, 2021)

They all were my favorites at various times but I just drank for the effects because the taste surely was not good.


----------



## drifter (Mar 27, 2021)

Vodka & tonic or Gin & Tonic has always been my favorite. 
I drink a glass of wine every six months or so but have grown 
away from wine. The last two or three bottles I bought I gave
to my son. I never was much of a beer drinker. I think the last 
cold one I had was maybe six years ago when a roup of my 
son's friends got together and invited us over.

I had kept a quart of vodka in my cabinet thinking I'd have a
drink some evening but I kept it unopened for three years or
so, then offered it to my son who didn't want it so I pored it 
down the kitchen sink. Too bad, I'd like to have a cool one
now but have no tonic. Maybe next year.


----------



## dobielvr (Mar 27, 2021)

asp3 said:


> If you want to drink red wine but don't want to waste a bottle I highly recommend Private Preserve.  It's an inert gas that replaces the oxygen in the wine bottle and prevents the rest of the bottle from going bad.  I've been using it for years.
> 
> There was one time a winemaker gave me the dozen remaining bottles of wine he had been pouring at a tasting because he didn't want to cork them up and take them home.  I corked them and then got home about 2 or 3 hours later, used the Private Preserve on them and put them in the fridge.  All of the wines remained very good until I finished them.  I simply recorked and private preserved them after pouring myself a glass.  I was still drinking one of the bottles three months later and it still tasted wonderful.


You know, I 've seen those things on Shark Tank, or something similar.  Always wondered if they really worked.

If I drank more wine, ya I'd probably invest in one.


----------



## jujube (Mar 27, 2021)

I am craving a Bavarian Mule right now.  Fig vodka (hard to find so I make my own), ginger beer (which isn't beer, by the way) and lime.  Mmmmmm. Very refreshing and spicy.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 27, 2021)

I take a nip of flavored Vodka in the evening....maybe half a shot....and that helps me get a good nights sleep.  That's about the Only alcohol I consume anymore.  However, when we go to the city casinos, I have the beverage server bring me a glass of Mogen David Concord wine.  I really like that stuff....it's a good thing none of the local stores sell it, or I would probably become a "wineaholic".


----------



## asp3 (Mar 27, 2021)

dobielvr said:


> You know, I 've seen those things on Shark Tank, or something similar.  Always wondered if they really worked.
> 
> If I drank more wine, ya I'd probably invest in one.



Private Preserve is just a can of inert gas that comes with two straws.  You stick a straw in the spray button, stick the straw down into the bottle,  give one half second blast and then three smaller blasts into the bottle and then put the cork in.  It's relatively inexpensive (about $10 or $11 online) and can be used up to 120 times but probably 70 to 90 is more likely.  Anyway even at 70 times and $11 it adds 15 cents per glass of wine if you only have one glass at a time out of the bottle.  Plus the first glass is free.


----------



## dobielvr (Mar 27, 2021)

asp3 said:


> Private Preserve is just a can of inert gas that comes with two straws.  You stick a straw in the spray button, stick the straw down into the bottle,  give one half second blast and then three smaller blasts into the bottle and then put the cork in.  It's relatively inexpensive (about $10 or $11 online) and can be used up to 120 times but probably 70 to 90 is more likely.  Anyway even at 70 times and $11 it adds 15 cents per glass of wine if you only have one glass at a time out of the bottle.  Plus the first glass is free.


Oh, ok...I was thinking it was some kind of expensive gadget.

I don't think I've ever seen one at the store, tho.  I'll pay attention next time I'm out.  I wonder if Trader Joe's has them?
Where did you get it, do you remember?

Is there a time limit on when you have to use it, like an expiration date?


----------



## Fyrefox (Mar 27, 2021)

Singapore Slings.  My father used to buy them for me at restaurants when I visited home from college because they made my mother easier to take.  After several Singapore Slings, I was pretty well slung...


----------



## asp3 (Mar 27, 2021)

dobielvr said:


> Oh, ok...I was thinking it was some kind of expensive gadget.
> 
> I don't think I've ever seen one at the store, tho.  I'll pay attention next time I'm out.  I wonder if Trader Joe's has them?
> Where did you get it, do you remember?
> ...



We get ours from wine stores which in this area means BevMo or Total Wines & More.  They might have it at Cost Plus but I don't think I've ever seen it at Trader Joe's.

There is no expiration date because it's just inert gas, so there's nothing in it to spoil.

BTW the can feels like there's nothing in it and there isn't any liquid when you shake it.  It's just the inert gas under pressure.


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 28, 2021)

Try this for a refreshing drink. Mix equal parts (5 centiliters each) of gin and elderberry cordial. Pour into a Tom Collins glass and top up with Indian tonic water and ice.


----------



## J.B Books (Mar 28, 2021)

I always had a small glass of wine with dinner since I was about 8 years old. It as a culture thing.

A short time after I turned 18 years old my dad took me to a classy businessman's bar. You know the type...
dark, expensive furniture, bartender wore a white shirt and tie with a vest.

He told me that someday I will be going out to dinner or drinks for business reasons and have to order a cocktail.
He said that I should order whiskey on the rocks. The only "mixed" drink I should order is a martini.

He said "no son of mine is going to order a drink with an umbrella in it"

"If you want a Pina Colada have one when you are on vacation sitting by a pool, preferably out of the country."

Later on he educated me on fine wines with dinner.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Mar 28, 2021)

Well, coming up on 11 years ago when I concluded the fastest way to not wake up in the morning(my plan) was a 30 pack and a good sized amount of vodka straight from the bottle should do it, I no longer indulge.
However,always loved a well made Bloody Mary and an ice cold Becks...but as the group knows 1 is to many and a thousands not enough.


----------



## bowmore (Mar 28, 2021)

Single  malt scotch


----------



## dobielvr (Mar 28, 2021)

Speaking of booze....remember those decanter's people used to collect?  Or beer steins.

One of my parents friends, who was a general manager at a nicer restaurant used to have a bunch of them in his game room.  He has since passed, but I wonder what happened to those.

I just don't see them anymore...do you?


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 28, 2021)

dobielvr said:


> Speaking of booze....remember those decanter's people used to collect?  Or beer steins.
> 
> One of my parents friends, who was a general manager at a nicer restaurant used to have a bunch of them in his game room.  He has since passed, but I wonder what happened to those.
> 
> I just don't see them anymore...do you?


I have several decanters for Swedish Schnapps. I hardly ever use them - mostly when we celebrate Midsummer or at Christmas.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 28, 2021)

dobielvr said:


> Speaking of booze....remember those decanter's people used to collect?  Or beer steins.



We've got about 20 fancy old steins on a shelf in the family room....some of them probably dating back nearly 100 years.  My wife is from Germany, and these are some of her "mementoes".


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 28, 2021)

bowmore said:


> Single  malt scotchView attachment 157047


Now you're doing some serious talking. How about Ardbeg Uiegadail?


----------



## bowmore (Mar 28, 2021)

Glowworm said:


> Now you're doing some serious talking. How about Ardbeg Uiegadail?


A little too smoky for me


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Mar 28, 2021)

Red wine.


----------



## Llynn (Mar 28, 2021)

Single malt scotch or Guinness. I did all my serious drinking while in the Navy. Today I am a lightweight so a wee dram or a single bottle pretty much do it for me.


----------



## Lakeland living (Mar 28, 2021)

Glenfiddich  from years ago. In the last few years Crown Royal. No mix with this class of drink. 
One once in a while, sometimes after a heavier meal. It helps the system a little so I am told. 
YES, he was a real doctor, no mix no real sweet drinks. NO DRINKING AHEAD!!!...lol   
 That man knew me....lol


----------



## tbeltrans (Mar 28, 2021)

As usual, there is always a song in it somewhere...







Tony


----------



## Jules (Mar 28, 2021)

Forgot about the Dark n Stormy - I’d have to return to Bermuda to get one.  That was the only place I’ve had a great one.


----------

